

The Rise of Homo Universalis - rblion
http://rblion.tumblr.com/post/923729776/the-rise-of-homo-universalis
About two million years ago, homo habilis built basic tools to hunt and survive. About a million years ago, homo erectus walked fully upright and discovered fire to cook meals. Two hundred thousand years ago, homo sapiens inherited knowledge of only tools and fire. From those humble origins, we eventually managed to master agriculture, establish civilization, and spark science. Over the last few centuries, homo universalis has been naturally emerging by deducing the laws of Nature with methods of science and exploring the Cosmos with applied science. While still in early days of development, homo universalis will eventually lead humanity to the stars and beyond. Homo universalis is deep within all of us waiting to surface. If you stop and think for a few seconds, it would not be difficult to see the logical progression of apes from fiery creators to starry dreamers. LivGiv exists to aid a global shift towards universal consciousness through a paradigm shift in human technology. We believe it is the only way humanity has a chance of long term survival and prosperity. Don’t get left behind!<p>http://twitpic.com/2cx4pt
======
c1sc0
Upvoted this because I really like the format. I think there is a sweet spot
between a typical long blog post and a tweet. At 188 words this seems to be
it. If you write a single paragraph of text you can afford to go all 'spaced-
out' (wtf. is LivGiv) & get away with it.

I'd love to see a bloggin platform that centers around 'paragraphs' of text.

~~~
rblion
www.livgiv.com

